# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) شروحات :  دائرة الباور ( الجزء الاول )

## nokiaphone

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الجزء الاول من محاضرة دائرة الباور 
تشمل هذة المحاضرة بعض اعطال دائرة الباور والحلول  اهداء الي المنتدي الغالي 
اخوكم في الله
ايمن حمدان 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## abdou2010

روعة

----------

